# Blue Jeans Tales Volume I



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

So for those that have these, you know that working with them can be frustrating. You try a million different things and finally some combination of things, or more likely sheer luck, and you have success. At least for the moment anyway. So after 3 or 4 years of trying different tank sizes, different humidities, different vitamins, dry season simulation, different tank setups, UV lighting, substrate etc. Some combination of the above has caused my remaining f1 pair to transport tads and produce froglets. They have always bred and produced eggs and a few tads but never transported (that I know of) and never raised any froglets. I won't cry success just yet as the froglets are just now emerging but the fact that they transported them and raised them is more than what any f1 pair has done in the past. So the current combination is a 40-50 gallon "breeder" size (lots of horizontal not vertical space) with good ventilation, a good amount of leaf litter, couple of big bromeliads, couple of small, and I know Brent will like this... I have one 4 foot t8 UV bulb in the fixture (there are 4 total across two identical size tanks). So by no means do I think I have figured anything out necessarily but I will say that if you keep trying different things you may eventually hit on something that works.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE JOB Rob.

What material is the top of the tank made out of to let the UV light pass through?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

About 3/4 glass and 1/4 mesh and the UV bulb is positioned over the mesh portion. I'm not sure what the actual percentage of UV that makes it through the mesh.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Excellent news!!!!


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Very exciting! Could you post some pics of the setup? I'd really like to see it!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Stories like this reveal the dedication that you folks have to this hobby and is a tribute to responsible pumilloites that I can only aspire to be. Kudos to you.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish I would`ve kept mine. I had 2 breeding pairs caring for tads and had to sell to make bills. I figured they`d be coming in again in feb, what was that maybe 01 or 2000. And they never imported them again. 
Best of luck, I`d love to be able to work w/ them again!


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

i know this is an old post but im fascinated by blue jeans, any update on the tads?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

They have produced 3 or 4 froglets since the initial post. Three are now adult sized and with other breeders and the fourth is still young and in the tank with the f1 pair. I have since paired one up with offspring from bbrock and these have started producing fertile clutches.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

very cool id love nothing more than seeing these well established in the us and drifting up to canada legally , i have dreamed about working with these , best luck to all that do
craig


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Fantastic stuff Robb!


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

wow thats great to hear i hope you guys continue with your good luck, hopefully some day soon we can buy these and actually have them stay alive!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good job Robb and keep us updated.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Got any pics of those beauties?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Awesome news Robb! Keep up the good work.

nate


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

edwing206 said:


> Got any pics of those beauties?


f2 offspring


----------

